# Dog fighting ths is not a joke,



## KoalaXcore (Jan 29, 2010)

I fight for my breed on a daily against most apbt owners, I myself own both bullys and APBT, but there are alot of people who hate this breed. Anyways, I got invited to share my views on game-dog forum and of cource i did and i showed them a video of Black Clyde ( he is the first gotti protection and obedience champion ) to show that these dogs aren't lazy worthless mutts ( as they'd like to say ) and that they can do anything an apbt can do if the owner or breeder wants them too. They then proceeded to show me this video to prove that the apbt is a better breed. What an example they are showing for the dogs we love!!!

Hope you are not angry i posted this but it needed to be posted!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

whats the username or whatever?


----------



## KoalaXcore (Jan 29, 2010)

I re read that and it sounds like i'm praising them... in no way shape or form am i happy about this, it's sick! just to clarify lol


----------



## KoalaXcore (Jan 29, 2010)

You have to register but it's quick, only requires an email and then your age verification.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Black Clyde


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm confused ...long day but i dont get it...


----------



## KoalaXcore (Jan 29, 2010)

RileyRoo said:


> YouTube- Broadcast Yourself.
> 
> Black Clyde


*Thanks, he's awesome! Really makes our breed look good. But of course they just had to find SOMETHING to say about him, for example : He didn't even have the whole sleeve in his mouth, and i bet he was gasping for air....

things like that are just so ignorant imo*


----------



## KoalaXcore (Jan 29, 2010)

*Just be aware that there are people promoting this video in a good way. And for those bully breeders and pitbull breeders watch who you send your dogs to! *


Czar said:


> I'm confused ...long day but i dont get it...


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

ive only watched a minute and its not cool


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

oh ok, thanks for clarifying


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Czar said:


> I'm confused ...long day but i dont get it...


I posted the video of the gotti buy this person was talking about to show off his skillz abit, not too bad but couldnt watch it all the way through as for this persons video link..I canot see it aswell but I am assuming it is fight related aswell


----------



## shalynn19 (Sep 6, 2009)

that is an awesome dog


----------



## Demios (Jan 9, 2010)

From what I understand Koala was defending the bully on a game dog forum and used the video of the Gotti working dog that's embedded in the thread as supporting evidence. Someone then I guess fired back with the video that's linked in the OP. I'd assume it's some video of dog fighting, most likely quite brutal, to illustrate the superiority of the APBT. I personally cannot comment, as I haven't regged an account to view the video. I dunno what the password for in the original post is, as without a username it's useless.


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

Demios said:


> From what I understand Koala was defending the bully on a game dog forum and used the video of the Gotti working dog that's embedded in the thread as supporting evidence. Someone then I guess fired back with the video that's linked in the OP. I'd assume it's some video of dog fighting, most likely quite brutal, to illustrate the superiority of the APBT. I personally cannot comment, as I haven't regged an account to view the video. I dunno what the password for in the original post is, as without a username it's useless.


Gotcha. Thank you. I was totally lost.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

RileyRoo said:


> YouTube- Broadcast Yourself.
> 
> Black Clyde


From what i've seen thats a well trained dog.NICE!


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

I think it's a good subject. And I don't believe that the good people of game-dog(LOL) did anything wrong by posting up video to prove a point. Yes, dog fighting is nasty, BUT it's where our dogs come from. I am an owner of APBT and Bully and I gotta say that I half agree with you. Bullies can do the same work as APBTs can, but there's a very very slim chance that a bully could hold a candle to an APBT in the []. Bullies may come from from the same place, but they are NOT the same dog. Different wiring, different body type. Not saying large dogs can't [], but a dog that wasn't created and perfected for the purpose of being in the []...... Well, there was validity behind them stating that the APBT is superior, but only in that sense. LOL, my bully can run circles around a ton of pet bulls, so I know where you're coming from and I definitely understand your argument. On to the subject of the [] itself..... using dogs for "gentlemen" sporting is STUPID. We have TV and computers and all kindsa other fun stuff for entertainment, why bother with canine blood sport?


----------



## KoalaXcore (Jan 29, 2010)

reddoggy said:


> I think it's a good subject. And I don't believe that the good people of game-dog(LOL) did anything wrong by posting up video to prove a point. Yes, dog fighting is nasty, BUT it's where our dogs come from. I am an owner of APBT and Bully and I gotta say that I half agree with you. Bullies can do the same work as APBTs can, but there's a very very slim chance that a bully could hold a candle to an APBT in the []. Bullies may come from from the same place, but they are NOT the same dog. Different wiring, different body type. Not saying large dogs can't [], but a dog that wasn't created and perfected for the purpose of being in the []...... Well, there was validity behind them stating that the APBT is superior, but only in that sense. LOL, my bully can run circles around a ton of pet bulls, so I know where you're coming from and I definitely understand your argument. On to the subject of the [] itself..... using dogs for "gentlemen" sporting is STUPID. We have TV and computers and all kindsa other fun stuff for entertainment, why bother with canine blood sport?


*Good point. Yeah they were never bred to fight, bullies are bred to take the "gaminess" out and be able to be around other dogs for show. I just don't think that was the best rout to take, i mean, they could of just said " they can't fight like pitbulls" and i would agreed. Although the dog didn't stop fighting, it just obviously didn't want to be there. They wanted better footage then Clyde, I mean what did they want me to video tape some bullies fighting? NO THANK YOU, My dogs have gotten into a couple of times over food and bones. Note: Fixed problem. No longer food aggressive. But it's not a pretty sight.*


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Yeah, sorry you met up with that crowd, it gets crazy at GD.com sometimes and they are usually pretty quick to jump someone. But uh, seriously, it's apples and oranges.


----------



## KoalaXcore (Jan 29, 2010)

*It's all good. Glad to of met up with a crowd that just loves dogs!*


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

I am not a fan of PP work. That was my beef.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Can't really blame pit bull people for not liking bull bred dogs. Don't see how people can't grasp that but either way you're doing something constructive and respectable for your breed and who couldn't appreciate that? Nice dog by the way.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Let's keep this thread on topic please......


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

KoalaXcore said:


> I fight for my breed on a daily against most apbt owners, I myself own both bullys and APBT, but there are alot of people who hate this breed. Anyways, I got invited to share my views on game-dog forum and of cource i did and i showed them a video of Black Clyde ( he is the first gotti protection and obedience champion ) to show that these dogs aren't lazy worthless mutts ( as they'd like to say ) and that they can do anything an apbt can do if the owner or breeder wants them too. They then proceeded to show me this video to prove that the apbt is a better breed. What an example they are showing for the dogs we love!!!
> 
> Hope you are not angry i posted this but it needed to be posted!


Can Bullies do the same things as APBTs? Yes, But here is how i feel about it.
Bullies doing obiendence vs APBT - They could be matched
Bullies vs APBT in the [] - Thats a joke.
Bullies performing agility - They can do it but they can't compete with a APBT
Bullies doing weight pull - They could be matched, APBT would be better IMO
Bullies doing wall climb - might could do it but the APBT would be better
Bullies can doing a hang time event - might could do it but the APBT would be better

All in all a bully can do all the activities that a APBT can but as far as athletics/fighting or any event that envolves movement they will not be as good as the APBT.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Mcleod15 said:


> Can Bullies do the same things as APBTs? Yes, But here is how i feel about it.
> Bullies doing obiendence vs APBT - They could be matched
> Bullies vs APBT in the [] - Thats a joke.
> Bullies performing agility - They can do it but they can't compete with a APBT
> ...


Well I don't think this is correct at all.

He said they could do anything as long as the Breeder or Owner wanted them to. If the breeder pick his parents right and selectively bred for what he needed he could make a super dog out of anything. Bringing up the [ ] as a comparison is completely useless because that is ILLEGAL and should not be happening in the US. I own a bully and an APBT and yes my APBT can run circles around my bully but that's just one set of dogs. You can't say that all bullies are the same. That's like saying all people are the same. Their not!

If a breeder bred right and trained right I'm sure a bully could do anything!


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

Roxy_Nie said:


> Well I don't think this is correct at all.
> 
> He said they could do anything as long as the Breeder or Owner wanted them to. If the breeder pick his parents right and selectively bred for what he needed he could make a super dog out of anything. Bringing up the [ ] as a comparison is completely useless because that is ILLEGAL and should not be happening in the US. I own a bully and an APBT and yes my APBT can run circles around my bully but that's just one set of dogs. You can't say that all bullies are the same. That's like saying all people are the same. Their not!
> 
> If a breeder bred right and trained right I'm sure a bully could do anything!


In all honesty I don't think a bully could ever compete on the same level as a APBT in the athletics department, no matter how their bred.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Mcleod15 said:


> In all honesty I don't think a bully could ever compete on the same level as a APBT in the athletics department, no matter how their bred.


My brother in laws dog which I consider Bully her is over 85+ pounds and has a 22 inch neck, can run as fast as a APBT, he swims in the lake and has a hell of a mouth. He has wind for days and the monster never stops. He is extremely strong so I could see him doing quite well in hang time, agility or even weight pulling.


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Awesome vid, the dog seems so eager and happy to please his owner/trainer.


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> My brother in laws dog which I consider Bully her is over 85+ pounds and has a 22 inch neck, can run as fast as a APBT, he swims in the lake and has a hell of a mouth. He has wind for days and the monster never stops. He is extremely strong so I could see him doing quite well in hang time, agility or even weight pulling.


I'm talking about as a Whole. Yeah your going to have a "few" bullies that can run faster, have more wind than a "FEW" APBTs. But as a Whole, APBTs will be the better athletic dog. We can't really talk about what he APBT really excels at due to the government. Wheres the dead horse at? I need a stick!


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

I remeber this thread on GameDog, it didn't end well.


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

Marty said:


> If I live long enough there will be a new G-D.com and I will run it want be no BS, I ran a good site... I thought?


I've heard various people say that the site has changed alot over the year.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Mcleod15 said:


> I've heard various people say that the site has changed alot over the year.


I ran it the last 2 and a 1/2 yrs and I thought I did a good job? now they want to let people talk about dog fighting? *OH heak *no not in my life time 

Not after all I done for the site


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

So...what should they talk about at a website called "game dog"? 
C'mon Son!


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Sampsons Dad said:


> So...what should they talk about at a website called "game dog"?
> C'mon Son!


Hold up "son" you got a problem with the name?

Talk to John Goodwin LMMAO


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Marty said:


> Hold up "son" you got a problem with the name?
> 
> Talk to John Goodwin LMMAO


Itis not slight against you Mr Marty....it was a reference to Ed Lover the Radio DJ that busts chops. 
But honestly....a website called Game Dog is a pretty specific title. They would discuss that topic or else use a different name. If people are offended by the talk of matching dogs then they should stay away from a website called Game Dog.
By the way, Mr Marty, can you edit all that profanity, please.
My daughter reads this some times.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Is that the best you got? LMWAO


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Marty said:


> Is that the best you got? LMWAO


The best of what?
I am not trying to argue nor insult..I am saying that "Game Dog" is the name so it would stand to reason that the topics will be centered around the name.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

I'm not going there with you *Bro* LOL surch(sp) Game dog and John Goodwin... he'll tell you all about it *"SON"* LOL


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Marty, are you looking for a fight?
Make sure you edit the swearing in this thread ok? Im getting sick of doing it so you can take care of it yourself


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Marty said:


> I'm not going there with you *Bro* LOL surch(sp) Game dog and John Goodwin... he'll tell you all about it *"SON"* LOL


I read posts on it often, Bro.
You have some thing against urban vernacular?
That website has mostly a lot of posers with foul mouths 
but some times
....they post some good informative stuff


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

redog said:


> Marty, are you looking for a fight?
> Make sure you edit the swearing in this thread ok? Im getting sick of doing it so you can take care of it yourself


swearing where you get that at?


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

So I suppose you are just going to act like you dont see the profane stuff you posted?


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Did you read this...


Sampsons Dad said:


> So...what should they talk about at a website called "game dog"?
> *C'mon Son!*


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Sampsons Dad said:


> So I suppose you are just going to act like you dont see the profane stuff you posted?


I copyed and pasted something, is that what its all about?

Ok I deleted the post OK?


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Angel has a point. a game dog is a fighting dog, might as well call it dogfighting.com. It attracts [] handlers all day long. I can't remember when I signed up for GD, but I know it was WELL over a year ago and the site was madness back then.... Not a new problem. Can't remember ever posting there, cause a lot of people were straight up jerks.

Little early to be arguin' Marty.... Que Paso?


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

reddoggy said:


> Angel has a point. a game dog is a fighting dog, might as well call it dogfighting.com. It attracts [] handlers all day long. I can't remember when I signed up for GD, but I know it was WELL over a year ago and the site was madness back then.... Not a new problem. Can't remember ever posting there, cause a lot of people were straight up jerks.
> 
> Little early to be arguin' Marty.... Que Paso?


LOL is all about the history of the dogs... If you want to be another John Goodwin go ahead, I can't get there myself so it don't really bother me anymore 

Run it in the ground... it's what most all these sites have been based off anyway LOL so go ahead put it down


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

I like what game-dog is all about there is alot of good info on there, only downside is there can be alot of drama associated with it. I still visit that site all the time. Need a gamedog forum minus some of the drama.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

McCloud, DavidFitness, Good points... ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [135335] :: FREAKY DEAC, This dog is 85lbs and many have called him a bully, LMAO, so it depends if you call the original RE a bully standard or the rest of this mess considered a bully standard, not my bag, but I know that when you show what appears to be a fastlane dog that happen to be a freak 85lb dog doesn't mean if Bailey had him he wouldn't look like Bailey's BIngo(75lbs pit weight)... Check out many of those dogs in this pedigree lol look at Redboy and Teals Jeff not suprising they are colby stuff, they are all game dogs and are not bully... so gotta watch our slang and know for sure whats what.. Can compare to Mayday and Lukane as well, big game dogs are not bullys.. But they would do the bully line good


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

See you around, Marty. Good luck to you.


----------



## KoalaXcore (Jan 29, 2010)

*What is that marty guys problem? And i understannd the concept at game dog but they started a thread JUST about me. As a person me. BTW i'm a female. But Marty started all this shinanagins for no reason. And i've seen my bully keep up with my apbt. I'm not saying all bullies will excel at a greater level than an apbt, because obviously that is not going to happen, but all i said was they can do what an apbt, nothing about better or worse. Old school edge stuff still looks gamey in my opinion. Razors Edge Throwing Knuckles...







*


----------



## KoalaXcore (Jan 29, 2010)

*Also, my boy memphis swims more than my apbt, sometimes she will but he got right into the lake and he swims WAY better then she does...*


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Is that video of the bully doing obed and pp your dog? Is that the one that can compete with APBT's?


----------



## KoalaXcore (Jan 29, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> Is that video of the bully doing obed and pp your dog? Is that the one that can compete with APBT's?


No I wish, just some supporting evidence, but I will have one of my bullies shutts trained. And he's not the only one but yes one of them. I think he did a heck of a job just like an apbt would do. He proved he just wanted to please his owners, I just hope you all are not taking it as if i'm saying the american bully is better, because that's not what i think at all, i just want them to get the respect they deserve, they are great dogs with the will to learn if the owners has the will to teach/


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

thats awesome that your dog can do that but what are you really trying to prove?


----------



## KoalaXcore (Jan 29, 2010)

Chinadog said:


> thats awesome that your dog can do that but what are you really trying to prove?


*That american Bullies are not worthless animals and can be used for work. I have dvds of bullies pulling weight, a friend of myn only buys bullies to pull weights with. I don't understand why so many people hate this breed. Saying it ruined the apbt is just nieve, because it's now a different breed and the apbt bloodlines are still being bred, it's not like they are any where close to going extinct or something. More lowlifes own pitbulls ( not saying on this webisight just in general) than they do american bullies, i know the am bullies get alot of "thug" owners but these owners take really good care of their dogs, why wouldn't you if you're going to spend 1000s on them*


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

KoalaXcore said:


> *What is that marty guys problem? And i understannd the concept at game dog but they started a thread JUST about me. As a person me. BTW i'm a female. But Marty started all this shinanagins for no reason. And i've seen my bully keep up with my apbt. I'm not saying all bullies will excel at a greater level than an apbt, because obviously that is not going to happen, but all i said was they can do what an apbt, nothing about better or worse. Old school edge stuff still looks gamey in my opinion. Razors Edge Throwing Knuckles...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not trying to offend you or start something, but that dog in that pic, throwing knuckels doesn't look nothing like a gamedog to me.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Hi there Koala, welcome to Go-pitbull. I was a member of game-dog for quite awhile.. Well I learned better than to bring up politics.. LOL Those guys wiped the floor with me.. and I'm female too. They were beyond rude and crude.. they started threads about me too. I was invited over here and never went back to GD.. although I was banned from there because I basically called them a bunch of dog fighters. They were always calling my dog a rank cur.. and a mutt. Shes just what you would call a pet bull. and I never claimed her to be a game dog. Don't worry about them, just stick around here. This is a melting pot of bully/apbt/game dog lovers.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

KoalaXcore said:


> *That american Bullies are not worthless animals and can be used for work. I have dvds of bullies pulling weight, a friend of myn only buys bullies to pull weights with. I don't understand why so many people hate this breed. Saying it ruined the apbt is just nieve, because it's now a different breed and the apbt bloodlines are still being bred, it's not like they are any where close to going extinct or something. More lowlifes own pitbulls ( not saying on this webisight just in general) than they do american bullies, i know the am bullies get alot of "thug" owners but these owners take really good care of their dogs, why wouldn't you if you're going to spend 1000s on them*


Alot of what you just said is naive.Talk about the pot calling the kettle black


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

KoalaXcore said:


> *That american Bullies are not worthless animals and can be used for work. I have dvds of bullies pulling weight, a friend of myn only buys bullies to pull weights with. I don't understand why so many people hate this breed. Saying it ruined the apbt is just nieve, because it's now a different breed and the apbt bloodlines are still being bred, it's not like they are any where close to going extinct or something. More lowlifes own pitbulls ( not saying on this webisight just in general) than they do american bullies, i know the am bullies get alot of "thug" owners but these owners take really good care of their dogs, why wouldn't you if you're going to spend 1000s on them*


Whoa.. now.. don't generalize... A lot of APBT owners see bully owners and breeders as the irresponsible ones.. all in all it comes down to the owner and the dog. You need not try to bash APBT's in your quest of proving the Ambully.. or your going to step on a lot of toes...


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

KoalaXcore said:


> *That american Bullies are not worthless animals and can be used for work. THEN YOU GO OUT AND DO SOMETHING CONSTRUCTIVE SUCH AS THERAPY WORK, SHOWING ECT I have dvds of bullies pulling weight, a friend of myn only buys bullies to pull weights with. I don't understand why so many people hate this breed.WE LOVE EVERYTHING HERE NOBODY GENERALIZED BUT IN THE LONG HALL THATS HOW ITS GONNA BE PEOPLE HAVE DIFF. VIEWS Saying it ruined the apbt is just nieve,YOU JUST SOUNDED NIEVE because it's now a different breed and the apbt bloodlines are still being bred, it's not like they are any where close to going extinct or something. More lowlifes own pitbulls ( not saying on this webisight just in general) than they do american bullies,YOU REALLY BELIEVE THAT? i know the am bullies get alot of "thug" owners ISNT IT ALL ABOUT DISPLAYING THIS BREED IN A POSTIVE IMAGE? but these owners take really good care of their dogs,SO DO APBT OWNERS THATS JUST SILLY TO JUDGE THE WHOLE LOT * why wouldn't you if you're going to spend 1000s on them*THOUSANDS OF "THOUSAND DOLLAR DOGS" END UP IN THE SHELTER ALL THE TIME THERE IS AN ENGLISH BULLDOG IN MY LOCAL SHELTER RIGHT NOW*


*

What did you expect when you posted your bully on a gamedog forum?*


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I think any breed of dog can do just about anything but there are some breeds who are going to excel in each area. To say a bully can do something just as well as an APBT may not really be true. Your dog is as good as the person training it so you can take a bully and train it with someone that knows what they are doing and have a nice dog. You can give an APBT with a novice and yeah the dog does the routine but it is not as sharp as it could be.

Look at that video for example, yeah the dog kind of did Obed and bite work but was it correct? Would it score high points? Probably not high point but it could pass what ever test they were doing. The dog was not in heel position most of the way, it was lagging, not paying attention to the owner by looking all over, etc. I do not think that was the breeds fault I think that was the training. The bite work was genetics or bad training, the grip was horrible but again that could have been a GSD that had a bad grip not just a bully. 

So any breed and do most work but whether they are good at it, has to do with training vs breed.
Now you can have a dog do better than another dog because of drive levels but drive has nothing to do with breed. I see pathetic border collies just as much I see good ones.

So they have a point on GD about the dog in that video not being the best but what I disagree with is, I think it has to do with training not breed. JMO


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

KoalaXcore said:


> *That american Bullies are not worthless animals and can be used for work. I have dvds of bullies pulling weight, a friend of myn only buys bullies to pull weights with. I don't understand why so many people hate this breed. Saying it ruined the apbt is just nieve, because it's now a different breed and the apbt bloodlines are still being bred, it's not like they are any where close to going extinct or something. More lowlifes own pitbulls ( not saying on this webisight just in general) than they do american bullies, i know the am bullies get alot of "thug" owners but these owners take really good care of their dogs, why wouldn't you if you're going to spend 1000s on them*


AmBullies get bashed so offtend cause of the breeders(Not all of them don't get my words twisted) IMO. You have a community of people that breed these dogs then pawn them off as APBTs which inturn hurts the image of the APBT, cause their not breeding for tempermant, conformation etc.(even hurts Bully owners) Now 90% of todays society doesn't even know what an actual pitbull is.

There are a suppose to be a different breed, but a majority of the breeders still register them as APBTs.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

KoalaXcore said:


> *What is that marty guys problem? And i understannd the concept at game dog but they started a thread JUST about me. As a person me. BTW i'm a female. But Marty started all this shinanagins for no reason. And i've seen my bully keep up with my apbt. I'm not saying all bullies will excel at a greater level than an apbt, because obviously that is not going to happen, but all i said was they can do what an apbt, nothing about better or worse. Old school edge stuff still looks gamey in my opinion. Razors Edge Throwing Knuckles...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [979] :: ROSS' RED DEVIL (8XW)

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [111956] :: *J.B.'S Z-BO**

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [110] :: (CRENSHAW'S) RODRIGUEZ' GATOR (4XW)

Three different bloodlines very similar conformation to Throwing Knuckles, but something about the APBT makes them seem more condensed in muscle mass. I believe IMO thats why the Bully type you speak of swims better, fat floats, muscle sinks, lol my dogs look like copper heads swimming, :roll: If you go into a game chat defending a NON PROVEN line of dogs, well....... Now you know. Thats whats cool about this forum, all of us are intertwined. :clap:*


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Good post PK.. I didn't see the video because it takes too long for my computer to load them with my connection.. I'm just saying.. you will make more friends here if you just show off your dog with pride instead of saying it's better than APBT... or vice versa.. I prefer APBT's to Bullies... I'm know there are a lot of good bullies out there that are doing some work.. but most bullies were bred for show and were bred to be pets not working dogs. And most are not as athletically built as APBT which I think hinders their abilities a bit for sports like agility. There are some smaller built bullies that probably do well though.


----------



## KoalaXcore (Jan 29, 2010)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Whoa.. now.. don't generalize... A lot of APBT owners see bully owners and breeders as the irresponsible ones.. all in all it comes down to the owner and the dog. You need not try to bash APBT's in your quest of proving the Ambully.. or your going to step on a lot of toes...


just to clear that up









I own an apbt, and am not talking down on them at all. Im talking down on the degenerates who obviously are not going to take the time and get on a forum or any dog websight that own these dogs. You took everything i said out of context.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

KoalaXcore said:


> *That american Bullies are not worthless animals and can be used for work. I have dvds of bullies pulling weight, a friend of myn only buys bullies to pull weights with. I don't understand why so many people hate this breed. Saying it ruined the apbt is just nieve, because it's now a different breed and the apbt bloodlines are still being bred, it's not like they are any where close to going extinct or something. More lowlifes own pitbulls ( not saying on this webisight just in general) than they do american bullies, i know the am bullies get alot of "thug" owners but these owners take really good care of their dogs, why wouldn't you if you're going to spend 1000s on them*


Again this goes back to my post, yes they might be able to do the same things but can they compete at the same level? Maybe a few can but not the breed as a whole. That is like comparing an English bulldog to a Border Collie, Sure both could do the same work but the athleticism in the BC is going to win vs the EB.
Again I am sure some bullies could out perform APBT's it just depends on training and that particular dog.

My APBT's are ranked nationally among all breeding in Agility and they out preform Border Collies and are in the 20 dogs in the country(that is all breeds)
But I look very hard for a APBT who has the skills and potential to beat BC's in agility, the breed as a whole can not compare to BC's.

Do you see my point?



Mcleod15 said:


> I'm not trying to offend you or start something, but that dog in that pic, throwing knuckels doesn't look nothing like a gamedog to me.


Throwing knuckles does not look like a game style pit to say so is silly.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

KoalaXcore said:


> Hold on, people on this sight are good apbt owners, how many pitbulls are having to be rescued daily? You can't argue that there are alot of bad owners of the apbt, imo if you are fighting your dog YOU ARE A BAD OWNER! I just don't see a point in buying a 2000 dollar dog and not taking care of it. Like i said no apbt bashing because i own one, or 2 but the other one died. And one of my puppies is half.


This is off topic to your op, This is a warning to all do not turn this into who is more of a thug APBT's vs Bullies....... that will get this thread no where and get ppl into arguments and trouble. Let's stay on topic.


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

I think this thread has ran its course. Recent posts are no longer relevant to the original topic


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

some good reading


----------



## KoalaXcore (Jan 29, 2010)

bullies are not because.... i made a mistake


----------



## KoalaXcore (Jan 29, 2010)

Anyways, bullies are capable of whatever an apbt can do, not saying they are better because most likely they are not, but to be able to do what an apbt can do should stop all hate for the dog. I don't understand how people can hate a dog anyways. Even if it is fat and lazy and only used for show, most dogs aren't used for what they were bred for anyways, but the bully is.


----------



## KoalaXcore (Jan 29, 2010)

Most dogs are house pets now ah days. Amstaffs were bred for the same reason as a bullie but they don't get the hate that the bullies get.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

In my area...

Gotti/razorsedge 250.00
ADBA Amer. Pit Bull Puppies *Gotti/Razorsedge Bloodlines - Tulsa Dogs & puppies, Pets - Kijiji Tulsa

Bully style pups.. contact for price
ADBA Pit-Bull Pups Bully Style/ UKC - Tulsa Dogs & puppies, Pets - Kijiji Tulsa


----------



## KoalaXcore (Jan 29, 2010)

ADBA that's why they are cheap because they are not full bully, most likely game dogs in em.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

KoalaXcore said:


> Most dogs are house pets now ah days. Amstaffs were bred for the same reason as a bullie but they don't get the hate that the bullies get.


The American Staffordshire Terrier was a genetic copy of the APBT... but in order to gain AKC recognition they had to change the name. Petey of the lil rascals was one of the first dual registered APBT/AMstaffs... and he was a proven champion fighting dog. Over the years the American Staffordshire developed its own traits and characteristics. But there was no blood introduced.


----------



## KoalaXcore (Jan 29, 2010)

We use UKC and ABKC not ADBA


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

KoalaXcore said:


> ADBA that's why they are cheap because they are not full bully, most likely game dogs in em.


The registry has absolutely nothing to do with hit. The ADBA registers the same dogs that UKC registers. And there is paper hanging going on in both registries. Paper hanging is when you say.. that a dog sired the litter when really it was a different dog and you register the pups as full blood. The UKC offers genetic testing now and DNA profiles to help reputable breeders prove their stock.


----------



## KoalaXcore (Jan 29, 2010)

No real bullie breeders will buy a dog with adba papers. That's a fact.


----------



## KoalaXcore (Jan 29, 2010)

Most likely one of the parents were adba registerd and in order to get the pup and or parent registered you have to take it before a ukc judge. BTW, it's also easy to say your dogs have gotti and edge in them when they don't. Good luck on getter a quality bully for that price, unless you have the hook up.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

adba razor's edge/ york/ grayline/ gotti blue/ blue fawn/ tri colored male pit bull puppies apbt in Fayetteville, North Carolina

Blue Ace Pitbulls of Columbus, Ohio - Champion Line Razors Edge American Pitbull Terriers - APBT, ADBA, UKC, Ch. Line, Big, Bully, Puppies, Kennel

e are an American Pitbull Terrier kennel striving to produce an overall gorgeous and correct APBT. We have started with champion UKC and ADBA lines. Such lines include Razors Edge, Gaff, Nobles, and Kutback kenne

This claims APBT.. but they list bully lines and bully dogs.. another person who doesn't know what they own and breed... BYB

Razor's Edge Blue Pitbull Puppies UKC/ADBA Dual Registered Champion Bloodline - San Antonio - Animals - blue brindle pitbull puppies

BLU-TIFUL PIT BULLS | UKC and ADBA Reg. Blue Pits
BLU-TIFUL PIT BULLS | UKC and ADBA Reg. Blue Pits

Big Blue Pit Bulls of BLUE STONE KENNELS

These all claim to be breeding APBT's... but they are not... They are breeding bully style dogs..

They all list ADBA as a registry... There are a lot of bully styles in the ADBA..


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

KoalaXcore said:


> Most likely one of the parents were adba registerd and in order to get the pup and or parent registered you have to take it before a ukc judge. BTW, it's also easy to say your dogs have gotti and edge in them when they don't. Good luck on getter a quality bully for that price, unless you have the hook up.


What is quality to you? Does price make quality? These dogs are thousands and thousands of dollars... must be good quality..

Muglestons Pitbull Farm - pitbulls for sale - pictures of pitbulls - pitbull pictures - pitbull kennels


----------

